# Hey Wilcox



## ryan_beasley (Sep 20, 2009)

Heard a lil rumor... is it true ole Sam made it?  A HUGE congrats if he did and hope ya'll take it all the way!  Give us some updates...We all computer hunters this weekend except ya'll and backnine.


----------



## willcox (Sep 20, 2009)

RYAN - YES SAM MADE IT THRU. HIM AND BABYTEETH KINDA BEEN IN A DRY SPELL BUT HOPEFULLY THEY JUST TURNED IT BACK AROUND! THANKS FOR THE ENCOURAGEMENT AND IM SURE THE KNIGHTWILL BE KEEPING IT UPDATED


----------



## coondog1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats Sam, Babyteeth, and Wilcox! Nice Finish and good luck Thursday night!  Also Congrats to Backnine and Hannah on their Friday night win and, if my sources are correct, tie in the Triple Crown!


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 20, 2009)

willcox said:


> RYAN - YES SAM MADE IT THRU. HIM AND BABYTEETH KINDA BEEN IN A DRY SPELL BUT HOPEFULLY THEY JUST TURNED IT BACK AROUND! THANKS FOR THE ENCOURAGEMENT AND IM SURE THE KNIGHTWILL BE KEEPING IT UPDATED


Congrats!!!!!! Now go get em next week!


----------



## Murphy (Sep 20, 2009)

Zone 1 - Nashua, Iowa
1st NITECH'PR'MIAMI RIVER BIG DE TW M RUSS BELLAR / RANDAL MYERS HUNTINGTON IN
2nd GRCH NITECH'PR'SMITHS WALNUT CREEK DREAM GIRL TW F DANIEL LEE SMITH MECHANICSVILLE IA
3rd GRNITECH'PR'ASHVIEWS INIT TO WINIT REBA RED F ADAM ABTS / ANDY ABTS LUXEMBURG WI
4th GRNITECH'PR'COLD SWEAT TW M CURT AHRING / BRIAN LINNEMEYER MONROE MO
5th GRNITECH'PR'LITTLE GIRL TW F JASON COOPER / DONALD COOPER LAKE VILLAGE IN
6th CH GRNITECH'PR'UCHTMANS SO BLUE CLINT BLU M ALAN R DENNY & JASON TEDDER MARION IN
7th GRNITECH WORLD WIDE CLYDE TW M SCOTT BAILEY HORSE BRANCH KY
8th WLDNITECH NITECH'PR'BELLARS JANICE JOPLIN TW F RUSS BELLAR HUNTINGTON IN
9th CH GRNITECH'PR'HIGH STAKES POKER TW M DARRELL STURGELL CATLETT VA
10th NITECH'PR'DERBY CITY SANDY TW F LANCE SHOCKLEY LOVELAND CO
11th _BELLARS GETAHEAD LIL RED RED F RUSS BELLAR / RANDAL MYERS HUNTINGTON IN
12th 'PR'JOHN'S AMAZING AIMEE TW F PETER JAMES DUNNE LA MOTTE IA
13th NITECH'PR'WHITE OAK FREE BEE TW F WILLIE THOMA / JOE THOMA DUBUQUE IA
14th GRNITECH GRCH'PR'HATHAWAY'S IOWA TIZZY TW M JON HATHAWAY / COLTIN HATHAWAY AMES IA
*

Zone 2 - Ashland, Ohio
1 GRNITECH'PR'BRYANT'S BROKEN PINE KATIE TW F LONNIE R WALTERS CASTALIA OH
2 NITECH'PR'SAILOR'S UGLY MAX ENG M EARL W POTTS FLATROCK OH
3 NITECH'PR'TEQUILA WIPEOUT TUCKER TW M DARYL E MOORE HOOKSTOWN PA
4 GRNITECH'PR'ARBAUGHS HARD KNOCKIN EILEEN TW F GARRY ARBAUGH CARROLL OH
5 GRNITECH GRCH'PR'SLUGGER'S LITTLE DREAM TW F FRANK JOHNSON LEXINGTON KY
6 GRNITECH GRCH'PR'BAD TO THE BONES BLACK HAWK B&T M DEAN MILLER BERLIN OH
7 NITECH'PR'ROCKRUN ROSCKO TW M RON WIEGMANN FT WAYNE IN
8 GRNITECH'PR'HILL'S CLEAR CREEK KERRA TW F TODD W HILL RANDOLPH NY
9 NITECH'PR'BOWEN'S SHOWDOWN ROCK TW M O E CHUB SPADE MT AIRY NC
10 NITECH'PR'TEQUILAS RISING SUN TW M TROY E WARD / GENE WARD PORTLAND OH
11 GRNITECH'PR'SKUNA RIVER STYLISH PEANUT TW F SHANE GROVES / JUSTIN GROVES PIONEER OH
12 NITECH'PR'STILLWATER FARM'S BLUE LEGEND BLU M TOM JENNINGS / MATT TURNER COVINGTON OH
13 GRCH'PR'LIPPER'S TROLLEY ANN TW F JIM HOLCOMB / LINDA K HOLCOMB BIG STONE GAP VA
14 GRNITECH GRCH'PR'MC DONALDS KATY DAILY TW F JEFF MC DONALD HOWARD OH
15 NITECH'PR'HARDWOOD CADIZ TW F JAMES F SAMPLES BRINKHAVEN OH
16 GRNITECH'PR'HOUSE'S MR CLEAN TW M BENNY PHIPPS GREENSBORO NC
17 'PR'SILVER MOON BABE TW F LOYD MULLINS SULLIVAN OH
18 NITECH'PR'LISTON AND BLAIR'S BIG BULL 2 TW M CRAIG H LISTON / BOB BLAIR NEW BRIGHTON PA
19 GRNITECH CH'PR'ROCKY CREEK RED HOT DOT ENG F BRYAN WESTON & DARRELL BROWN MADISON NC
20 GRNITECH'PR'POWER'S RED SKY RED FIRE ENG M JASON TAGGART & GREGG BENEFEL GREENSBURG IN
21 GRNITECH'PR'COURT'S JANE LEE TW F DAVE COURT SALEM OH
22 GRNITECH GRCH'PR'MULLINS SANDFORK BLUE FANCY BLU F DAVE MULLINS CLAY WV
23 GRNITECH'PR'SPIDERMAN SAM TW M KENNEY J CLARK CARROLLTON OH
24 NITECH'PR'FRED'S LAST HOPE TW F SCOTT STEWART BELLEFONTAINE OH
25 GRNITECH'PR'DANCER'S NORTHERN BLUE SON BLU M RON TAYLOR GOSPORT IN
26 NGRNC GRNITECH'PR'HARD KNOCKIN BIG MAMA TW F BRIAN HARTRUM NASHPORT OH
27 GRNITECH'PR'YODER'S IND LINCOLN B&T M MYRON YODER / RYAN HOCHSTETLER TOPEKA IN
28 NITECH'PR'BURDINE STYLISH LACE B&T F DEAN MILLER BERLIN OH
29 GRCH GRNITECH'PR'STYLISH KATE TW F GARY L WELCH COSHOCTON OH
*

Zone 3 - Danville, Virginia
1 CH NITECH'PR'HE'S ALL ABOUT IT TW M NICKY FORD EVINGTON VA
2 CH GRNITECH'PR'QUESENBERRYS BIG BULLET TW M ROBERT ALLEN / BRENT DULA HIDDENITE NC
3 NITECH'PR'YADKIN RIVER TINY TW F ZACHARIAH H MC CALL BRENARD NC
4 NITECH'PR'FLINT RIDGE MAX TW M LARRY MITCHELL SCOTTSVILLE VA
5 GRNITECH'PR'MOORES HARDTIME ROCKY II ENG M NATHANIEL L POWELL RANDOLPH VA
6 GRNITECH GRCH'PR'TAR HEEL WAYLIN TW M THOMAS F BEAVERS SEVEN SPRINGS NC
7 GRCH GRNITECH'PR'MORGANS STYLISH BLAZE TW M RONALD MORGAN OAKBORO NC
8 NITECH'PR'HARDROCK COON CREEK KANE ENG M MICHAEL WEBB & MARK BROWN MAYODAN NC
9 GRCH GRNITECH'PR'HARDWOOD BIG KAHUNA TW M DWAINE F BEANE ASHEBORO NC
10 GRNITECH'PR'TOUGH TIMES BODIE TW M CLAIR CHENOWETH BRIDGEPORT WV
11 CH GRNITECH'PR'HAMPTON'S STYLISH JEWEL TW F ROCKY S HALL / BRETT HALL COEBURN VA
12 GRNITECH'PR'STYLISH TAR HEEL RUNT TW M JAMES H ARROWOOD / CHAD TONEY FOREST CITY NC
13 GRNITECH CH'PR'POISON WHISKEY TW M CRAIG COOPER / RICKY COCKMAN SNOW CAMP NC
14 NITECH'PR'KNOB CREEK TRACKER TW M DILLON BRADSHAW & JACKIE LOWMAN CONNELLY SPRING NC
15 GRNITECH'PR'DEEL LITTLE LULU TW F THOMAS GARY DEEL RICHLANDS VA
16 CH NITECH'PR'FORMAN'S ROCKY RIVER BOLO TW M TED FOREMAN OAKBORO NC
17 GRNITECH'PR'WIPEOUT SPECK TW M TODD BRADY / BARRY KIDDY CASCADE VA


Zone 4 - Aurora, Missouri
1 GRNITECH CH'PR'WAR EAGLE NELLIE ENG F RODNEY ROBERTSON ROGERS AR
2 NITECH'PR'NIGHT ROCKIN BRANDY TW F GARY STARNS / JOHN DAY ADA OK
3 GRNITECH'PR'SKUNA RIVER HYDEE TW F GARY STARNS / PAUL LUCY ADA OK
4 CH GRNITECH'PR'LEA'S MOLLY ANN ENG F BRAD EDDINGTON DONIPHAN MO
5 NITECH'PR'LATE NIGHT GUNNER TW M BOB DAVIDSON BUFFALO MO
6 GRNITECH'PR'ROUGHTONS LITTLE BLACKIE B&T F CHRIS ROUGHTON PEA RIDGE AR
7 WLDNITECH GRNITECH'PR'BOLDEN AND TURPIN'S INSANE JANE TW F JESS DICKERSON / RUSS MEYER GARDEN CITY MO
8 GRNITECH GRCH'PR'OVERBEY'S MISOURI'S KIDD TW M KENNY OVERBEY / TERRY OVERBEY PATTON MO
*

Zone 5 - Decatur, Tennessee
1 NITECH'PR'CUTTER'S EDGE TW M DOUG READ GLASGOW KY
2 GRCH GRNITECH'PR'HICKS' SUNDOWN RYDER B&T M GENE HICKS SWEETWATER TN
3 NITECH'PR'SHELTON'S HAMMER TW M ROBERT J SHELTON LOUDON TN
4 GRNITECH'PR'HARRIS' LITTLE MIGHTY MAC TW M JIM FIELDS ROGERSVILLE TN
5 GRNITECH GRCH'PR'TENN SWAMP MOONSHINE ENG M GLYNN T BEATY MC MINNVILLE TN
5 NITECH'PR'BEAVER RIDGE BRUISER JR. TW M MIKE PALMER / JONATHAN YEAGER PHILADELPHIA TN
6 GRNITECH GRCH'PR'STYLISH LITTLE MAN TW M MARLAN KEENER FRANKLIN NC
7 GRNITECH'PR'DARKTIME SOUTHERN RED ENG M JOHN PATE / COOK WILLIFORD WHITESBURG GA
8 NITECH'PR'HENDRIX' BLU SAM BLU M MARK WILLCOX FITZGERALD GA
9 GRNITECH'PR'OWL HOLLOWS STYLISH TRAIN TW M JIM FIELDS ROGERSVILLE TN
10 GRNITECH HANNAH'S THUMPIN HAMMER ENG M ROGER ADAMS COLUMBIA TN
11 GRNITECH'PR'HARDWOOD BULLET TW M JOHNNY FRADY PIKEVILLE TN
12 GRNITECH GRCH'PR'DARK MTN CRANKIN STREAK'S SHADOW TW F JUSTIN WYATT / RANDALL WYATT WISE VA
13 NITECH CH'PR'BALES LUCKY JILL TW F CLIFFORD BALES DECATUR TN
14 GRNITECH'PR'STONE COLD BUDDY ENG M JOE TANKERSLEY CHATSWORTH GA
15 'PR'THAT'S GONNA HURT AGAIN TW M BRAD MANIS KINGSPORT TN
16 GRNITECH'PR'DE BORD'S CANDY TW F JAMES DE BORD ROGERSVILLE TN
17 GRNITECH'PR'CUMBERLAND RIVER WENDY B&T F DAVID WHITE & SHAWN EDGEMON CELINA TN
18 GRNITECH'PR'TIN MAN TW M STEVE RATCLIFF DALTON GA
19 GRNITECH'PR'SALYERS DEEPHOLLOW BANDIT TW M ROGER SALYERS / ROGER SALYERS JR COEBURN VA
20 'PR'YADKIN PACKIN AMOS TW M RUSSELL BELLAR / RANDELL W MEYERS NEW TAZEWELL TN
21 GRNITECH'PR'HOLT'S NOCTURNAL FUZ BUSTER TW M RONALD F HOLT TAZEWELL TN
*

Zone 6 - Vicksburg, Mississippi
1 NITECH GRCH'PR'ALABAMA PRIDE TW M LEON FRAZIER / KAYLA FRAZIER CITRONELLE AL
2 NITECH CH'PR'WILSON'S BLUE BONNIE BLU F STEVE WILSON ACKERMAN MS
3 NITECH CH'PR'CYPRESS BRAKE SAMBO TW M CODY GOSS CARROLLTON MS
4 GRNITECH GRCH'PR'GARDNERS BLACK CLYDE B&T M ARNOLD MOORE STERRETT AL
5 NITECH'PR'BRADYS DIXIELAND JOHNHENRY TW M TIM BRADY STRINGER MS
6 NITECH'PR'GHORAM'S REDWOOD CREEK SNATCH TW F LAWRENCE GHORAM ETHEL LA
7 GRNITECH GRCH'PR'TRU' GRITZ ENG M WENDELL POPE / GREG CRAGER STATELINE MS
8 CH NITECH'PR'WIPEOUT TRIXIE TW F GLEN HALL WEST MONROE LA
*

Zone 7 - Madisonville, Texas
1 GRNITECH'PR'CARTERS BRUNO TW M JUSTIN DON AYRES / JAMIE ALDRIDGE AYRES ARDMORE OK
2 CH GRNITECH'PR'TREE CHOPPIN STYLISH HOLLY TW F RANDY ABKE INDUSTRY TX
3 GRNITECH'PR'VALLEY CREEK TRAMP TW F REDGY RAMSEY / WYNELL RAMSEY WHITESBORO TX
4 GRNITECH GRCH'PR'FLAT BLACK ROSE B&T F MARK T FOSTER / GEORGE W DIXON III HAYNESVILLE LA
*

Zone 8 - Worland, Wyoming (held Labor Day Weekend)_
1st CH FCH GRNITECH'PR'HARPER'S BLUE BUSTER BLU M BRADY HARPER OLIVEHURST CA
2nd 'PR'COVERS BLACK NASTY COTTON B&T M GREGORY J COVER BLUFFDALE UT


Good luck to them GA boys Ya'll bring it home


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 20, 2009)

Some great hounds on that list..


----------

